# How many damn squirrels are in that whole?



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’ve been trapping ground squirrels/chipmunks to keep them out of my garden. I just hate to kill them so I’ve been trapping them and taking them off to a better place. As to date I’ve transplanted 7 out of the same whole. Good info if you ever are in a survival situation. You might get seven days of food from one hole. :smile:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol hopefully you are taking them at least 5 miles straight line distance away, otherwise you are just giving them an exercise plan to keep them healthy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a pellet rifle, or a barn cat

They are nasty evil vermin. They girdled my raspberries, steal all the other berries

They devastate my blueberries. I cull them soon when they go after the mullberries. Sit outside with dinner, and a gun. 

It is good practice for other vermin and game. Feed the crows.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When we moved to our current home the ole lady was feeding birds out of a couple feeders around the yard. Which of course attached every squirrel around. I shot 68 red squirrels and 28 chipmunks over a two year period. Finally got control of the little vermin. Funny the grey squirrels were never a problem getting into buildings and things like the others. 
Never really thought about a bag of sunflower seeds as a survival tool to attract squirrels to eat.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

How in the world are you trapping them? They are smarter than me and are destroying my yard. I have taken a few with the pellet gun but feel bad for killing!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Squirrels are hard to catch live,the ones we have caught (along with the chipmunks)take a long road trip a few miles across the river......

I have seen a drown trap,-5 gal bucket with a ramp for the munks but the squirrels will just jump out...dont want to kill em anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 11318
View attachment 11319


So many squirrels, so few recipes!:glee:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 11318
> View attachment 11319
> 
> 
> So many squirrels, so few recipes!:glee:


Garlic, onion, salt, pepper and a pressure canner. Falls off the bones very very tender and tasty jus sayin


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That little guy was prepared in a delicate sauce made of Wocestershire Sauce, Garlic and Lemon Pepper, with Sweet Vidalia Onions and grilled at 350 for about 40 minutes over indirect heat. 

Make you wanna slap yo mama! (But don't, mama's are nice and mine's real old)

Hey! Question...Anybody ever sucked the squirrel brains raw?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've run out of room for notches on the stock of my pellet gun since my cat died.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That little guy was prepared in a delicate sauce made of Wocestershire Sauce, Garlic and Lemon Pepper, with Sweet Vidalia Onions and grilled at 350 for about 40 minutes over indirect heat.
> 
> Make you wanna slap yo mama! (But don't, mama's are nice and mine's real old)
> 
> Hey! *Question...Anybody ever sucked the squirrel brains raw*?


Oh hell no:77:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> How in the world are you trapping them? They are smarter than me and are destroying my yard. I have taken a few with the pellet gun but feel bad for killing!


I used this and peanuts.

http://woodstream.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?videoserverurl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/is/content/&emailurl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/s7/emailFriend&serverUrl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/is/image/&config=Scene7SharedAssets/Universal%5FHTML5%5FVideo%5Fsocial&contenturl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/skins/&asset=woodstream/hh%2Dvideo%2Dsetting%2D1025%2D1


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> I used this and peanuts.
> 
> http://woodstream.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?videoserverurl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/is/content/&emailurl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/s7/emailFriend&serverUrl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/is/image/&config=Scene7SharedAssets/Universal%5FHTML5%5FVideo%5Fsocial&contenturl=http://woodstream.scene7.com/skins/&asset=woodstream/hh%2Dvideo%2Dsetting%2D1025%2D1


Works on tree/ground rats too. Enjoy, they never get the peanut butter, but stink if you don't change water.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Lol hopefully you are taking them at least 5 miles straight line distance away, otherwise you are just giving them an exercise plan to keep them healthy.


 Yes indeed, just like Arnie the terminator they'll be back!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's #8


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That little guy was prepared in a delicate sauce made of Wocestershire Sauce, Garlic and Lemon Pepper, with Sweet Vidalia Onions and grilled at 350 for about 40 minutes over indirect heat.
> 
> Make you wanna slap yo mama! (But don't, mama's are nice and mine's real old)
> 
> Hey! Question...Anybody ever sucked the squirrel brains raw?


Slippy. Where do you live. I'd like to swing by on my move to KY, and try some of that grilled squirrel!

I don't mind straying from the route. Sounds like its be worth it!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's #9


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Our squirrels seem to be a lot bigger than what you have caught. I was trying to trap a raccoon one year and a black squirrel got into the trap instead. He was flipping mad as hell when I went to check the trap. I let him go back to the trees out back and he hasn't been on the yard since. The raccoon was not so lucky he ended up with a one way ticket to the training area. Haven't seen him since either.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The squirells that he is catching are ground squirrels. They are about the same size as chipmunks but they live in holes instead of trees. we call them "squeekers" for the sound they make just before we fire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Squirrels are cute. Get them some squirrel food. We love them like we do the birds. They all have names etc. Dont be a meanie.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The ground squirrels like to build new underground castles in the driveway at the cabin. We shoot them. The rest who no the boundary we leave to the owls, hawks, coyotes and foxes.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Squirrels are cute. Get them some squirrel food. We love them like we do the birds. They all have names etc. Dont be a meanie.


Bigwheel. I thought I was being kind! The general senses here is to shoot them.

I must have caught the last squirrel, today a bird was in the trap.


----------

